# Dual boot W7 and W8



## Modfiy_inc (Sep 1, 2008)

I am trying to dual boot Windows 7 and Windows 8 on a HP ENVY dv4 Notebook. It came preinstalled with Windows 8.

I have disabled the Fast Boot in the Power Options, and shrunk my C partition to make room for my Windows 7 partition.

In the BIOS or UEFI, I disabled the Secure Boot, but that does not appear to be enough. When I reboot the laptop, it still does not boot the Windows 7 disc.

There is another option above Secure Boot called Legacy Support. I enabled it and I now I can boot into the Windows 7 Setup. The new problem is that Windows 7 cannot install on a GPT partition.

Since I believe most all of Windows 8 pre-installations use GPT instead of MBR, how can anyone successfully install Window 7 on the same drive if Windows 7 does not support GPT? I can't convert to MBR or I lose Windows 8.

I’m really confused at this point. Is this normal, or is it the fault of HP and this laptop?

The guide I’m using only mentions to disable the Secure Boot, but as I mentioned, I can’t get the Windows 7 disc to boot with just the secure boot disabled.

What am I missing here?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You need to tell the PC to boot to the Windows 7 CD.

While the PC is booting keep pressing F8 until you get a menu to select a boot device. Then select your CD ROM.


----------



## Modfiy_inc (Sep 1, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You need to tell the PC to boot to the Windows 7 CD.
> 
> While the PC is booting keep pressing F8 until you get a menu to select a boot device. Then select your CD ROM.


Hey thanks for the suggestion, but F8 doesn't work in Windows 8.

I just tried Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit, as opposed to the previous which was Windows 7 Home 64 Bit that I attempted earlier.

It begins the initial Windows 7 setup and displays Starting Windows, but once again freezes at this point. It freezes before it even displays the first setup screen that actually begins the installation.

Basically right after the message "press any key to boot from the CD or DVD" it says Starting Windows, and the Windows logo flag is moving for a few seconds then it stops(The Home version had moving orbs that froze after a few seconds).

It's been like that for 20 minutes now, guess back to the drawing board.

Could this be an issue with the graphics card and Windows 7? If so, how could I test?

Thanks again


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where are you getting the Windows ISO from?

What is the full make and model number of your system?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi perhaps this can help you How to dual-boot Windows 8 and Windows 7 | ExtremeTech


----------

